# J-E-T-S!!!!!



## garcia3441 (Nov 12, 2006)

Jets, Jets, Jets!!!!!   





Damn I hate the Pats.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2006)

Congrats on your team's win.  They're absolutely killing the Pats on local sports radio up here.


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 13, 2006)

Chris said:


> Congrats on your team's win.  They're absolutely killing the Pats on local sports radio up here.




Actually, I'm a Dolphins fan.  
But I cheer for anyone who plays the Pats.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2006)

Well then congrats on your first round draft pick next year.


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 13, 2006)

Chris said:


> Well then congrats on your first round draft pick next year.



Hey, at least we're better than the Cards.


----------



## Chris (Nov 13, 2006)

Poor Vince.


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 13, 2006)

It's sad when the visiting team's fans outnumber the Cards fans.


----------

